# Alpine white M3 coupe with Fox red extended



## Supraman1 (May 28, 2008)

This may be a shocker for a lot of you but after really driving the new M3, ISF and the C63, I just bought the Lexus. It just fit me better and sounded better. It also has more toys.

My M3 should be here in 2 weeks and is for sale.
AW with fox red extended, 6 speed, 18" with all the options, let me know if you want it. $1000 off sticker.


----------



## Supraman1 (May 28, 2008)

*for sale m3*

Any takers


----------

